# Fybogel



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm having issues with the stuff. It does the job, more or less and reduces my plumbing problem but, I'm finding it increasingly difficult to swallow the stuff. Not because it tastes awful, it doesn't, it's the texture. It's either grainy if you dump it in the glass and swig it down fast or, and this is the real problem, slimy. Forgive the word picture but it looks and feels like snot. I find myself obsessing about it now and when I have to take a dose, I start choking as the glass approaches. I have to really work myself up to be able to knock it back and I get all upset over it.

Does anyone know of an alternative? Does it come in capsule form and, if it does, what's it called. I have a telephone appointment with the doctor today to try and get the prescription changed, but I feel really childish asking him. If I can suggest a reputable alternative, maybe he'll go for it.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 14, 2015)

I know what you mean.  Best results are from using a dry glass to put the powder in, add water (not too much or too little), stir and drink really quickly, then follow with a couple of gulps of plain water.  Sorry I don't know of any alternatives.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh bless the man. He didn't think it was childish at all and has swapped the snot for something that fizzes a bit. I forget what he called it but he's done a prescription so I can try it, if it works he'll change my repeat. I'll collect it when I pick up my Christmas supplies this week.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Oh bless the man. He didn't think it was childish at all and has swapped the snot for something that fizzes a bit. I forget what he called it but he's done a prescription so I can try it, if it works he'll change my repeat. I'll collect it when I pick up my Christmas supplies this week.


Ah, that's great news Ally!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 14, 2015)

If you go back to the fybogel  try mixing it with sugar free squash.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> If you go back to the fybogel  try mixing it with sugar free squash.


I've been doing that Sue. It didn't help much as it still goes slimy if I don't swig it down quick.


----------



## newbs (Dec 14, 2015)

I've tried most of these type of things, not sure if your gp has changed you to Laxido?  That fizzes a bit.  I wasn't good with that either, had to return to Fybogel.  There really is not way for it but to drink it as quick as possible before it gets a chance to turn slimy, not an easy feat I know.  Disgusting stuff.  I hope whatever you have now been prescribed is better for you.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2015)

LOL, so do I Newbs, so do I.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 14, 2015)

You know we give out Fybogel and Laxido on the wards to patients without even thinking about it. We do try to give them with as little water as possible so they can down them quickly but never consider the taste! I've wrongly assumed they didn't taste too bad... Until one of the nurses gave me one of her own sachets to try! Now I feel bad when I hand it over!!


----------



## pav (Dec 14, 2015)

Used to have the orange flavoured variety, about half a glass of water, add the fybogel and drink quickly. If not drunk quickly it was a case of start a fresh as could not take it when it thickened up.


----------

